

Zyppos, crowdsourcing for cheap flights - Zyppos

Zyppos relaunched after a complete redesign:
www.zyppos.com<p>The easiest way to find the best flights and lowest fares. Use experts to make sure you get the perfect itinerary, as they compete to fulfil your needs.
======
srehnborg
Found 2 typos while setting up a contest.

Beginning - Price for this costest is $ 25.00. Are you offering a better
reward?

End of contest - Conteatulations, you are just a step to submit the contest.
Just confirm and click submit!

I submitted a contest to fly from RDU (Raleigh) to SFO (San Francisco). RDU is
a tough place to fly out of because there are a limited number of direct
flights. During the winter, there is only 1 direct flight a day and in the
summer there are 2 to SFO. However, I submitted a contest more to see how it
works than anything else.

Either way, I like the concept!

EDIT: I submitted the contest, but it sits at the Loading something awesome
screen and never goes anywhere.

~~~
Zyppos
Hello! Thank you so much for the feedback - well spotted, corrected those two
issues.

As for your contest, were you not able to finalise it? We are taking a look at
it right now!

------
gginesta
Does it work everywhere? Or does it have a regional/country focus?

Will test out today

~~~
Zyppos
We focus globally! We tend to find much better fares on longer flights or more
complicated itineraries using our flight hackers' tricks, but we can find low
fares on local flights too! Give it a go and let us know what you think.

------
Mr_Jefe
Nice landing page!

